# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الثلاثاء 23 مارس 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الثلاثاء 23 مارس 2021م

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الصدي 
ــــــــــــــــ


شداد يعترف بمجموعة الكندو..وسودكال يخاطب الفيفا بالتاجيل. 
شوبير..الكاف سيبعد سيمبا من الابطال حال ثبوت التلاعب في نتائج الفحوصات .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ
الاحمر الوهاج 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مجلس المريخ يرفع التجميد من أعضائه ويكمل إجراءات عموميتة.
العقرب يجدد عقدة .والصيني في الطريق والاحمر يرفع ايقاع التحضيرات للاهلي.


نجوم الكورة 

بكري المدينة لاعبا بالمريخ حتي 2024
الأحمر يعلن قيام الجمعية العمومية ويخطر الاتحاد العام للإشراف 
المريخ يفاوض عبدالقادر كيتا والإنجليزي تضع روشتة الفوز على الأهلي القاهري



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“المريخ” يمدد للاعبه “بكري المدينة” لثلاثة مواسم مقبلة.
 





جدد “نادي المريخ” تعاقده رسمياً مساء اليوم الإثنين الموافق 22-3-2021م مع لاعبه “بكري المدينة” لمدة ثلاثة مواسم.
وتم ذلك بحضور رئيس نادي المريخ” آدم سوداكال” والمهندس “أبوبكر عوض العقيد” مدير نظام الإنتقالات الإلكتروني ال”TMS” .
تجدر  الإشارة إلى ان صفقة تجديد اللاعب تكفل بها رئيس النادي الفخري “أحمد التازي”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ السوداني يمدّد التعاقد مع بكري المدينة 

  بكري المدينة



 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

وفق الصفحة الرسمية، الأثنين.
أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني تجديد تعاقده مع اللاعب بكري عب القادر لمدة 3 أعوام، الأثنين.



وقال  النادي بحسب المكتب الإعلامي”جدّد المريخ تعاقده رسميًا مساء اليوم  الإثنين الموافق مع النجم بكري المدينة لمدة ثلاثة مواسم بحضور رئيس نادي  المريخ آدم سوداكال والمهندس أبوبكر عوض العقيد مدير نظام الإنتقالات  الإلكتروني ال”TMS”.

وأشار النادي إلى أنّ صفقة تجديد اللاعب تكفّل بها رئيس النادي الفخري معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجدد عقد بكري المدينة
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




من التجديد
جدد المريخ السوداني، مساء اليوم الاثنين، عقد مهاجمه المخضرم بكري المدينة، لمدة 3 سنوات.

وهذه ثاني صفقة ينجزها رئيس نادي المريخ، سوداكال، بعد قلب دفاع الخرطوم الوطني ومنتخب السودان، مصطفى كرشوم.

وكان  بكري المدينة قد خاض تجربة احترافية قصيرة، مع نادي ظفار العماني، في  الموسم الماضي، على سبيل الإعارة، قبل أن يعود للمريخ هذا الموسم.

وجاءت  بداية بكري المدينة بطيئة مع المريخ، بسبب إكماله عقوبة الإيقاف 5  مباريات، التي كان اتحاد الكرة السوداني قد سلطها عليه، بسبب أحداث شغب  تسبب بها خلال مباراة المريخ والهلال الأبيض، في الموسم قبل الماضي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة “كاف” الطبية تتحرى حول معمل “كورونا” التنزاني.




علم “#سبورتاق” بأن سكرتارية الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم، طلبت من  اللجنة الطبية في “كاف” معلومات وافادات حول المعمل الذي تولى فحص لاعبي  المريخ في تنزانيا واظهر ايجابية نتائج 8 لاعبين منهم.
وتأتي الخطوة عقب شكوى المريخ التي تقدم بها ضد نادي “سيمبا” متهما  النادي التنزاني بالتلاعب في نتائج فحوصات كورونا والتي أبعدت 8 من أهم  لاعبي الفريق الأحمر.
والتقى الفريقان لحساب الجولة الرابعة من دور مجموعات افريقيا في تنزانيا وانتهت المواجهة بفوز سيمبا بثلاثية نظيفة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						محمد الكندو: الجمعية العمومية قائمة في موعدها 

  محمد موسى الكندو



الخرطوم: باج نيوز

يقول الكندو إنّ الجمعية العمومية في كلّ الأحوال قائمة.

أعلن عضو مجلس المريخ، محمد موسى الكندو، عن قيام الجمعية العمومية  لإجازة النظام الأساسي في السابع والعشرين من مارس الجاري، مبينًا أنّهم  خاطبوا الشرطة والمفوضية واتحاد الكرة رسميًا.

وقال محمد موسى الكندو في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ مجلسه نشر الكشوفات الخاصة بالعضوية، وأكمل كلّ الترتيبات لعقد الجمعية العمومية.

وأشار الكندو إلى أنّ نادي المريخ يعيش حالة توحّد غير مسبوقة في تاريخه.

وأضاف” سنعمل على إجازة النظام الأساسي وهو يعني انتهاء المجلس الحالي وسيتمّ تحديد جمعية لإجراء انتخابات للإتيان بمجلسٍ جديدٍ”.

وشدّد محمد موسى على أنّه لم يصدر أيّ قرارٍ بإلغاء الجمعية العمومية للنادي.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						حلفا: أي نظام أساسي جديد لنادي المريخ غير مُجاز من اتحاد الكرة لن يتم الإعتراف به
 

  اشتباكات في استاد المريخ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أعلن نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني محمد حلفا،  إن النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ المقرر  عرضه على اللجنة العمومية للنادي  (السبت) المقبل يجب أن يكون النظام الأساسي المُجاز من بواسطة الاتحاد  واللجنة القانونية.

واشترط التوقيع عليه وختمه  من الأمين العام لاتحاد الكرة ولجنته القانونية وأعضائها.

وقال حلفا (أي نظام اساسي يُجاز من الجمعية العمومية السبت المقبل غير النظام المُجاز من الاتحاد الكرة لن يتم الإعتراف به).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“بطائرة خاصة” .. الأهلى في الخرطوم قبل “48” ساعة على مواجهة المريخ.




يحل فريق “الأهلي المصري” في الخرطوم في الأول من أبريل المقبل  إستعداداً لمواجهة المريخ يوم “3” من ذات الشهر لحساب الجولة الخامسة من  دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.
وعلم “#سبورتاق” أن بعثة حامل اللقب ستحل في الخرطوم عبر طائرة خاصة، تفادياً لمخاطر إصابة لاعبيه بفيروس “كورونا”.
ومن المنتظر أن يعود “الأهلي” إلى التحضيرات يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء، بعد راحة استمرت لحوالي خمسة أيام.
ويحتل الأهلي المركز الثاني في المجموعة الأولى برصيد “7” نقاط، خلف  سيمبا المتصدر بـ”10â€³ نقاط، ويأتي ثالثاُ “فيتا كلوب” بأربع نقاط، قبل  المريخ الذي يقبع رابعاً بنقطة وحيدة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يرمي بثقله في انتظار الهدية الغانية


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




منتخب السودان - أرشيفية
سيكون  منتخب السودان أمام مهمة لا تقبل سوى الفوز، عندما يحل ضيفا على ساو تومي  وبرينسيب، بعد غد الأربعاء، لحساب الجولة الخامسة من مباريات المجموعة  الثالثة، ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية 2022.

وسيستقبل منتخب السودان، بعدها بـ4 أيام، نظيره الجنوب إفريقي، ليحدد مصيره النهائي من التأهل.

وكان  منتخب السودان قد أنعش آماله القارية، بفوز في الوقت القاتل على غانا،  بهدف محمد عبد الرحمن، ليرفع رصيده إلى 6 نقاط، متخلفا بفارق 3 نقاط عن  المتصدر الغاني، الذي يتساوى مع جنوب إفريقيا الوصيفة، لكنه يتفوق بفارق  الأهداف.

وسيكون منتخب السودان بحاجة لخدمة ملحة، وهي أن تعطل غانا مضيفتها جنوب إفريقيا، الخميس المقبل، ليكون مصيره بيده في الجولة الأخيرة.




وقد  بدأ "صقور الجديان" مسيرتهم في التصفيات، بفوز كبير بلغ 4 أهداف نظيفة على  ساو تومي، في أم درمان، قبل التعثر أمام جنوب إفريقيا وغانا، ثم  الانتصار على الأخيرة.

وقد حشد المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان،  الفرنسي هوبير فيلود، أبرز لاعبي الدوري السوداني، على رأسهم الحارس  المخضرم، علي عبد الله أبو عشرين، والمدافع محمد أحمد إرينق، وجوكر الدفاع  والوسط، مصطفى كرشوم.

وهذا بالإضافة لقائد المنتخب، المهاجم محمد عبد الرحمن، ومحترف سموحة المصري، الظهير الأيمن أطهر الطاهر.

أما  منتخب ساو تومي، فيتذيل المجموعة دون أي رصيد، بعدما خسر كل الجولات  السابقة، وتعتبر المباراة بالنسبة له تحصيل حاصل، لكنه يرغب في رد اعتباره،  بعد الخسارة الكبيرة برباعية نظيفة أمام السودان.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرير : العرب في مهمة الحسم بتصفيات أمم إفريقيا


كووورة - محمد السويفي




منتخب مصر
تستعد المنتخبات العربية لجولتي الحسم في التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الإفريقية، التي تستضيفها الكاميرون العام المقبل.

وتنطلق  الجولة الخامسة وقبل الأخيرة لمرحلة المجموعات بعد غدٍ الأربعاء، وتقام  على مدار 4 أيام، ثم تجرى الجولة السادسة يوم الأحد المقبل.

وضمنت 5 منتخبات التأهل بشكل رسمي للكان، على رأسها الجزائر حامل اللقب وتونس ومالي والسنغال بجانب الكاميرون.

ويسلط  في هذا التقرير، فرص المنتخبات العربية في التأهل بشكل رسمي لبطولة الأمم الإفريقية:

مصر وجزر القمر

يتصدر  منتخب مصر ترتيب المجموعة السابعة برصيد 8 نقاط بفارق الأهداف عن جزر  القمر، بينما يحتل منتخب كينيا المركز الثالث برصيد 3 نقاط فقط، ثم توجو في  المركز الأخير بنقطة واحدة.

المنتخب المصري يحل ضيفا يوم الخميس  المقبل على كينيا باحثا عن نقطة التأهل بشكل رسمي، كما يتطلع جزر القمر  لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية أمام ضيفه توجو للصعود بشكل رسمي هو الآخر.

المغرب وموريتانيا



يحتل  المنتخب المغربي صدارة ترتيب المجموعة الخامسة برصيد 10 نقاط وخلفه  موريتانيا بـ5 نقاط، ثم بوروندي صاحب المركز الثالث برصيد 4 نقاط وأفريقيا  الوسطى بـ3 نقاط.

ويحل منتخب المغرب ضيفا على موريتانيا يوم الجمعة  في مواجهة قوية بالجولة الخامسة، ويلعب بورندي ضد أفريقيا الوسطى، ثم تقام  الجولة السادسة بمواجهة بين المغرب وضيفه بوروندي، ويلتقي منتخب موريتانيا  منافسه أفريقيا الوسطى.

يحتاج أسود الأطلس إلى نقطة واحدة للتأهل  رسميا للكان، كما أن المنتخب الموريتاني يبحث عن تحقيق الفوز على المغرب  والاقتراب من الصعود بشكل رسمي قبل الذهاب إلى أفريقيا الوسطى.

السودان وليبيا



يتمسك  المنتخب السوداني ببصيص الأمل للتأهل بشكل رسمي إلى نهائيات الكان، رغم  احتلاله المركز الثالث برصيد 6 نقاط خلف غانا وجنوب أفريقيا اللذين حصدا 9  نقاط.

ويحل منتخب السودان ضيفا على ساوتاومي الأخير من أجل التمسك  بآخر أمل للتأهل، قبل اللقاء الحاسم أمام جنوب أفريقيا في الجولة الأخيرة.

ويبحث  المنتخب الليبي أيضا عن التمسك بآخر حظوظه في التأهل رغم احتلاله المركز  الأخير بالمجموعة السابعة، برصيد 3 نقاط وينافس منتخب غينيا الاستوائية  الذي حصد 6 نقاط، ثم منتخب تنزانيا الثالث برصيد 4 نقاط.

ويسعى  المنتخب الليبي لتحقيق الفوز على تونس وانتظار نتيجة الصدام بين غينيا  الاستوائية وتنزانيا في الجولة الخامسة، قبل لقاء الجولة الأخيرة خارج  الديار ضد تنزانيا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصرع لاعب “مريخ نيالا” طعناً بسكين






لقى “عز الدين الحمري”، اللاعب السابق بصفوف فريق “مريخ نيالا”، مصرعه عصر اليوم الإثنين في حي “البيطري” بالمدينة، طعناً بنصل حاد.
ونقلت صفحة نادي “مريخ نيالا” على “فيسبوك” عن شهود عيان، أن “الحمري” توفي متأثراً بجراحه بعد طعنة غادرة تلقاها أسفل البطن.
وهرعت قوات من الشرطة بالمدينة الى مسرح الحادث حيث نصبت طوقاً أمنياً وتم القبض على بعض المشتبهين.

ولعب “عزالدين” لعدة سنوات في فريق “مريخ نيالا” وساهم في صعوده للدرجة  الممتازة، كما لعب لفرق “البرصة كريمة”، “مريخ بوتسودان” و “الكوكب نيالا”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقف الممتاز يمنح اللاعبين فرصة لإكمال مراسم (زيجاتهم)



#ووااوواا

لم يهدر نجوم أندية الدوري الممتاز فرصة توقف المسابقة، وسارعوا لإكمال مراسم زيجاتهم، ويعاني نجوم كرة القدم السودانية سيما المريخ والهلال من ازدحام جدول المباريات وتداخل المواسم، والارتباطات المتواصلة للعملاقين، ما يدفع الكثيرين منهم لتأجيل الخطوة إلى ما بعد الاعتزال، وبعضهم يجد صعوبات بالغة حتى بعد الاعتزال لدخولهم في معترك الحياة العملية الصعبة بعد الترجل والابتعاد عن المستطيل الأخضر.
قائد المريخ رمضان عجب، وجد فرصة إيقافه فرصة جيدة، وسعى لتخفيف آلام ابتعاده عن الملاعب بسبب ترصد لجان اتحاد الكرة وإيقافه محلياً لفترة طويلة، وأكمل مراسم عقد زواجه بالثورة الحارة “20” قبل فترة قصيرة.

ساحر الكرة السودانية ونجمها الأول محمد حامد التش، اهتبل فرصة تواجده في قطر للعلاج من إصابة مؤثرة وأكمل مراسم عقد زواجه في دوحة العرب، وسط احتفالات صاخبة، أفضل نجوم كرة القدم السودانية احتفل مع مريخاب قطر، واحتفلت أسرته في الكلاكلة بعقد زواجه.

البيات الشتوى بين القسمين الأول والثاني للدوري الممتاز، دفع على جعفر نجم المريخ السابق ولاعب الشرطة القضارف الحالي لإكمال مراسم عقد زواجه ووزع جعفر رقاع الدعوة للأصدقاء لحضور مراسم عقد زواجه ، زميل على جعفر في نادي الشرطة القضارف أكمل مراسم عقد زواجه أيضا في حي الدباغة بمدينة ودمدني وسط احتفالات كبيرة، وحضور طاغ من زملاء الملاعب الخضراء




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من تمرين المريخ امس





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(التازي) يفاجئ الجميع ويترشح لرئاسة المريخ




واصل الرئيس الفخري للمريخ رجل الاعمال السعودي والسوداني الاصل الشيخ احمد طه التازي، سلسلة الحراك الكبير الذي يقوم به داخل اروقة القلعة الحمراء .

وسجلت الزيارة التي قام بها التازي الى ملعب المريخ امس الاول نجاحا كبيرا خاصة في ظل الاستقبالات الحاشدة التي قوبل بها الرجل من مختلف المكونات المريخية والتي تداعت الى الجلوس مع التازي والكشف عن جميع المشاكل التي تواجه الكيان الاحمر خاصة تلك المتعلقة بمشكلة الاستاد عطفا على تاكيد تأزم الوضع الاداري على خلفية عدم الترحيب باستمرارية الرئيس الحالي آدم سوداكال في منصبه، بالاضافة الى الرؤية المستقبلية الموضوعة من التازي بشأن النهوض بالنادي الى الامام .


وقال مصدر مقرب من التازي أن الزيارة الحالية التي يقوم بها الرجل كشفت له الكثير داخل اروقة النادي، لافتا ان التازي ورغما عن عدم وجوده بالسودان في الفترات السابقة الا ان اللقاءات التي جمعته بعدد من انصار واقطاب الاحمر كشفت له عددا من الحقائق بشكل واضح .


ولم يتردد المصدر في التاكيد على ان التازي طلب من اقطاب المريخ عدة تقارير حول الوضع الإداري والمالي بالنادي بخلاف كذلك قضية العضوية التي يتصارع عليها مجلس ادارة النادي والتي استمع فيها التازي لتقارير من اطراف متعددة .

وفجر المصدر مفاجاة واشار الى أن الرئيس الفخري لا يستبعد ان يكون جزاء من مسيرة العمل الاداري خلال الفترة القادمة خاصة في ظل التشجيع المتواصل الذي قوبل به من الجميع.


واوضح بأن ترشيح التازي لرئاسة المريخ ليس مستبعدا خاصة وانه لا توجد اية عوائق قانونية تحول دون تواجد الرجل على رأس احد مجالس ادارات النادي حالما وافق على ذلك وترشح في الانتخابات القادمة.

وشدد بان التازي ينتظر ان يقوم في ختام زيارته الحالية الى السودان بنيل عضوية المريخ بشكل رسمي، وذلك حتى يتسنى له الترشح والدخول الى الجمعية العمومية في الفترة القادمة.

ونفى المصدر الموثوق وجود اي تحالفات بين الرئيس الفخري احمد التازي واي من مكونات المجلس الحالي واشار الى ان الرجل استمع الى الاصوات الرافضة تماما لوجود سوداكال كما ان التظاهرات الاخيرة على هامش زيارته لملعب النادي اكدت بان مسيرة سوداكال في المريخ شارفت على النهاية .


يذكر ان الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ الشيخ أحمد التازي، وعد بتسليم العمل في استاد المريخ للجنة فنية مكونة من بعض الشخصيات ويقودها احد المهندسين السعوديين الاكفاء المرافقين للرئيس الفخري في زيارته الحالية .

وتلقى التازي تقريرا وافيا من المهندس سامي طلب بشان الاصلاحات وعمليات التاهيل التي جرت مؤخرا باستاد النادي والمطلوبات العاجلة عطفا على الرؤية المستقبلية وتم الاتفاق على تهيئة البيئة والجلوس في اجتماع رسمي بغية تسلم رؤية مكتوبة من اجل مراجعتها وتسليمها لاكفاء حتى يتم العمل بصورة مباشرة على تنفيذها بارض الواقع .


يشار الى ان بعض جماهير النادي طالبت الرئيس الفخري بضرورة الاستفادة من ارض النادي بالحتانة وقيام ملعب جديد للنادي عليها بينما يتم تحويل الملعب الرديف لمجمع سكني او استثماري خاصة في ظل موقعه الحالي .


وتم الاتفاق على انتظار تسلم الرؤية الموضوعة بشان ملعب الاحمر قبل اتخاذ أي قرارات .

وبدا واضحا تركيز التازي خلال زيارته الاخيرة الى مرافق الاحمر على الحديث عن مستقبل النادي والمشاريع الاستثمارية عطفا على تقوية فريق الكرة من خلال الاستعانة بكوادر اجنبية وترشيحات وكلاء لاعبين بمستوى عال وهو ما فتح الباب على مصراعيه الى نية الرجل في الترشح والتواجد في العمل الاداري بالنادي مستقبلا خاصة وانه يملك قدرات تؤهله لذلك .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 10 من افضل اللاعبين يشعلون سوق الانتقالات في الممتاز
 

 
كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ مع اقتراب  فترة التسجيلات الشتوية المزمع قيامها الشهر المقبل تتجه أندية القمة  والممتاز إلى الزاد البشري والمواهب الفذة التي أفرزتها بطولة الوسيط  بمجموعاته الثلاث ( مدني وكسلا والابيض ) حيث أظهرت هذه المدن مواهب كروية  نابغة برزت بشكل لافت وجذبت إليها الانظار بشكل كبير حتى أصبحت أندية القمة  وأندية الدوري السوداني الممتاز تطارد هذه الأسماء من أجل الظفر بخدماته  في التسجيلات القادمة. 
موسى مدافع مريخ بورتسودان 
يعتبر اللاعب موسى مدافع مريخ بورتسودان من أفضل المواهب التي أفرزتها  بطولة الوسيط حيث يمتاز الفتي بالروح الكبيرة والأداء المتزن والمزيج مابين  القوة والمهارة وبرز بشكل لافت في دفاع مريخ بورتسودان وخطف النجومية من  لاعبي الوسط والمتقدمة والذين دائما ما يخطفون الانظار من المدافعين لكن  موسى كسر هذه القاعدة وبرز بشكل لافت توج به نفسه نجما للفريق من دون منازع  ماجعل كل الأنظار تتجه إليه وأصبح هدفا لعدد من أندية الممتاز والوسيط 
كباشي مصطفى مدافع الأهلي عطبرة 
مدافع الاكسبيرس كباشي مصطفى من المدافعين القلائل في الكرة السودانية  الذين يلعبون الكرة بالفهم والقراءة السليمة مع استخدام العنف القانوني وهو  ما يفتقده عدد كبير من المدافعين السودانيين الذين جبل على فكرة أن الدفاع  للأقوياء واللعب الرجولي القانوني منه وغير القانوني لكن مصطفى أرسى أدبا  جديدا الدفاعات معيدا ذكرى الوزير طارق احمد ادم الذي امتاز بنفس هذه  الصفات لذلك اتجهت إليه أعين الكشافين بصورة ملفتة للنظر وتلقى اللاعب عدد  من العروض ظل يدرسها في تأن من أجل اختيار العرض الافضل 
منن ساحر الميرغني كسلا 
اللاعب منن صانع العاب الأنيق الكسلاوي موهبة قادمة بقوة شبهها الجميع  بلاعب الهلال والمنتخب الوطني ولاعب هلال الابيض الحالي مهند الطاهر حيث  يمتاز الفتى بالرشاقة والمرونة وإجادة صناعة اللعب بأعلى طراز بالإضافة إلى  أنه يجيد التسديد القوى ليجمع مابين صناعة اللعب وإحراز الأهداف منن ذاع  صوته في المدن والحضر بعد تألقه اللافت رفقة الميرغني الكسلاوي لذلك رشحه  الجميع بالانتقال الي فرق المقدمة في البطولة الأولى في السودان 
خداري صانع ألعاب اهلي عطبرة
يعتبر اللاعب خداري صانع ألعاب الاهلي عطبرة من أبرز مواهب الفريق حيث برز  بشكل لافت في مجموعة التعايش السلمي والتي استضافتها مدينة كسلا حيث كان  اللاعب أبرز لاعبي الاكسبيرس ماجعل الجميع يصنفه كأفضل صانع لعب على مستوى  المجموعات الثلاث وليس مجموعته فقط خداري يسير على خط روفا الهلال حيث أنه  لا يكتفي بصناعة اللعب فقط بل يجيد احرازها ببراعة كبيرة ساهمت في تتويجه  هدافا لفريقه الاهلي عطبرة في مجموعة كسلا حيث زار شباك كل الفرق التي  واجهها الاكسبيرس مما جعل اللاعب مطمع لجميع الأندية للظفر بخدماته 
فارس اهلي القضارف 
فارس درابزين الذي يطلق علي لقب المعلم الصغير أسوة بلاعب الهلال والمريخ  السابق عمر بخيت نجم منطلق بسرعة الصاروخ ماكوك اهلي القضارف واللاعب رقم  واحد لكل المدربين الذين مروا على تدريب السماوي حيث ظل درابزين النجم  الأول لهم لانه لاعب يجيد تطبيق الأدوار التي يرسهما الإطار الفني بحرفية  كبيرة ماجعله محبوب لكل المدربين والجماهير لانه يلعب بعقل كبير ورزانه  اكبر جعلته علامه فارقة في تشكيلة السماوي 
عمو هداف اهلي القضارف بخمسة أهداف   
اللاعب عمو مهاجم اهلي القضارف لاعب صغير في السن حديث التجربة في ملاعب  الوسيط لكنه اقنع الجميع بأنه نجم لا يشق له غبار وهداف من طراز عالي لاعب  ظل يبحث عنه كل المدربين لانه نوعيته قلت في الملاعب السودانية عمو كان  العلامة الفارقة في تشكيلة الاهلي القضارف حيث قاد الفريق لتحقيق انتصارات  حاسمة في مجموعة التعايش السلمي بكسلا ماجعل جميع الأنصار تتجه إليه في كل  مباراة وهو لا يخيب ظنها بترجمته لإنصاف الفرص الي اهداف حتي توج اللاعب  نفسه هدافا للفريق بخمسة أهداف وأصبح اللاعب مطمع عديد أندية الدوري  الممتاز والتي تسابقت الي الظفر بخدماته خصوصاً وأنه يمتلك كل مقومات لاعب  الكرة الحديثة 
احمد سليمان نجم خط وسط المشعل اربجي 
نجم خط وسط المشعل اربجي احمد سليمان توجه نفسه كاأفضل لاعب في المجموعه  الثانيه في الوسيط بمدني باجماع جميع خبراء اللعبه في مدينة ود مدني حيث  تألق اللاعب بصورة كبيرة مجبرا الجميع علي احترام موهبته وتم تنصيبه الاول  في خانته من بين جميع 
رصفائه في فرق مجموعة مدني للدوري الوسيط ليؤكد اللاعب بأنه نجم النجوم  واللاعب الذي سيكون مكسب لأي فريق يكسب توقيعه في التسجيلات القادمة 
الشايقي وإسماعيل جبرة نجما خط وسط وهجوم كوبر 
نجما فريق كوبر اسماعيل جبرة والشايقي من أبرز لاعبي دوري الوسيط في مجموعة  مدني حيث شكل الثنائي ثنائيه رائعه كانت القاسم المشترك في كل انتصارات  فريق كوبر وذاع صيتهما كصانع لعب ومهاجم لا يشق لهما غبار مما جعل عديد  الانديه تهتم بالتعاقد معهما 
مصطفى الدكتور لاعب وسط مريخ بورتسودان 
مصطفي الدكتور أحد أبرز لاعبي الوسط في مريخ بورتسودان يمتاز بالمهارة  العالية المقرونة بالصلابه اللازمة واللياقة البدنية العالية ماجعله نحل في  وسط ميدان فريقه الذي قاده الي عديد الانتصارات والتي كان فيها الدكتور  صاحب اعلي رصيد بفضل قيادته للاعبين في الميدان فهو بمثابة كلمة سر الفريق  والقاسم المشترك في كل انتصاراته 
اسحق لاعب وسط النهضة ربك 
لاعب وسط النهضة ربك اسحق ماكوك جديد لكرة القدم السودانية إذا يستند  اللاعب علي بنية جسمانية قوية وعقل كبير ومهارة عالية جعلته الأبرز في  فريقه حيث برز اللاعب بشكل لافت للأنظار مع فريق النهضة ربك ماجعله محط  أنظار عديد الأندية التي طالبت بالظفر بخدماته 
لاعبي الوسيط الذين تألقوا في أول موسم بالممتاز هذا العام 
أفرز دوري الوسيط الموسم الحالي عدد من اللاعبين المميزين الذين زينو  كوشفات أندية الدوري الممتاز وتألقو بشكل لافت مع فريقهم علي الرغم من أنهم  حديثي تجربة في البطولة الأولي في السودان إلا أنهم استطاعوا تثبيت  أقدامهم بل تميزو بشكل لافت للأنظار ونذكر منهم علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر  نجوم هلال بورتسودان الصخرة محمد أحمد ارنق الذي انتقل الي فريق الهلال  العاصمي وأصبح واحدا من أبرز لاعبي خط الدفاع بل نجمه الاول والذي تم  اختياره للمنتخب الوطني الاول المستعد لمباراتي ساوتومي وجنوب أفريقيا أيضا  زميله السابق في الفريق مجاهد العقيد الذي قدم مستوي مميز للغاية جعل  الجميع يتحسر علي عدم اختياره ضمن توليفة المنتخب وأصبح مرشح للانتقال الي  أحد طرفي القمة أيضا هنالك محمد زرقه هداف سبدو الضعين السابق وهلال الفاشر  الحالي الذي برز بشكل لافت مع الخيالة رفقة زميله الشغيل ارتكاز سبدو  الضعين السابق وهلال الفاشر الحالية وغيرهم من الأسماء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يكثف من تدريباته والجهاز الفني يخضع اللاعبين لتدريبات صباحية و أخرى عصراً
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ عاد فريق  الكرة بنادي المريخ للتدريبات اليوم الإثنين، وقد أخضع الجهاز الفني  اللاعبين لتدريبات صباحية و أخرى عصر امس ، وكان الجهاز الفني للمريخ  بقيادة المدير الفني للمريخ الإنجليزي لي كلارك قد وضع برنامج مكثف  للتدريبات عقب العودة من تنزانيا وتشمل التدريبات الصباحية تمارين سباحة  وتدريبات بدنية حيث أخضع المعد البدني إسلام جمال اللاعبين لتمارين سباحة  وأخرى بدنية بمقر إقامة الفريق الذي يعسكر بفندق كورال تأهباً لمواجهة  الأهلي المصري ضمن الجولة الخامسة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا،  كما إشتمل مران الفريق الذى أقيم عصر اليوم بملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري على  مجموعة الحركات الإحمائية إضافة لتدريبات تكتيكية بإشراف المدير الفني  الإنجليزي لي كلارك، وشهد المران حضور جميع اللاعبين ما عدا نجوم الفريق  الذين غادرو رفقة المنتخب الوطني لأداء مباراة ساوتومي، وشهد التدريب عودة  النجم مصعب كردمان للتدرب مع المجموعة فيما واصل النجم عماد الصيني عمليات  التأهيل الطبي، وينتظر ان يواصل الفريق تدريباته اليومية لحين موعد مباراة  الأهلي المصري مطلع أبريل المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* معنويات عالية للاعبي المنتخب قبل لقاء ساوتومي
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ ادي لاعبو  المنتخب الوطني الاول المران الثالث في ساوتومي بروح معنوية عالية بمشاركة  جميع اللاعبين المرافقين لبعثة المنتخب بقيادة اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن  الغربال واطهر الطاهر وشرف الدين شيبوب وبشه وظهر لاعبو المنتخب بانضباط  فني عالي تأهبا لمباراة ساوتومي يوم غد الاربعاء ويتوقع ان يخوض المنتخب  المباراة بتشكيلة هجومية لتحقيق احلام القاعدة المناصرة له

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الف مبرووك  كابتن علي جعفر لاعب المريخ الأسبق ولاعب الشرطة القضارف الحالي بمناسبة عقد قرانه مع تمنياتنا له بحياة زوجية سعيدة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى* 



*إسماعيل حسن* 
*نحن وين يا أهل الله* 

* أفردت الصحف والقروبات الحمراء صباح أمس، مساحات واسعة للزيارة التي سجلها التازي وسوداكال للقلعة الحمراء أمس الأول.. ولاحظت في عدد من الصور المصاحبة لهذه الأخبار، وجود عناصر مقنعة تماماً، لا يظهر من وجهها غير الفم والعيون، وعلى ما يبدو تحمل في أيديها أسلحة نارية.. فتساءلت بيني  وبين نفسي... من تحمي هذه العناصر؟؟ ومن من..؟؟!! وهل وصل بنا الحال في المريخ إلى هذه الدرجة المرعبة التي تصور نادينا وكأنه في سوريا أو ليبيا أو اليمن.. لا في السودان البلد الآمن المطمئن..؟؟!!
* عموماً لو ظن سوداكال أن جماهير المريخ ستعتدي عليه لذا استصحب معه هذه العناصر لتحميه، فهو واهم..!!
* قد تسمعه كلمتين تلاتة حارات نعم.. ولكنها لا يمكن أن تعتدي عليه.. وإن كان حضرته لا يحتمل حتى الكلمتين التلاتة الحارات، فإن رجلي شرطة أو ثلاثة، كافون جداً لحمايته منها..
* عموماً يجب أن يعلم سوداكال أن جماهير المريخ واعية ورشيدة، وأنها لن تلجأ للعنف لإقصائه عن الرئاسة، إنما ستفعل ذلك عن طريق القانون الذي أتى به....
* ويجب أن يعلم كذلك، لو أنها تريد أن تلجأ إلى العنف، فلا عناصر مقنّعة.. ولا أسلحة معمرة، ولا حتى قوات من الأمم المتحدة تستطيع أن تحميه منها.. 
* جماهير المريخ يا عزيزي الفاضل، تعلم أنك في النهاية مريخي تصدى لرئاسة ناديها في وقت هرب فيه الجميع.. وأنك اجتهدت، وبذلت ودفعت، وحاولت أن تفعل شيئاً من أجل الكيان، ولكن خانتك قدراتك الإدارية الضعيفة، وخبراتك المتواضعة.. وخانك شكك في كل من حولك، وعدم ثقتك حتى في من ناصروك ووقفوا معك في بداياتك، فلم تتمكن من تنزيل جهودك وأحلامك الصادقة إلى أرض الواقع.. لذا فهي لا ترجو منك سوى أن تمنح الفرصة لغيرك، عسى الله يوفقه في الرئاسة أكثر منك..
* بوضوح..... إطمئن يا سوداكال.. 
* أظهر وبان لجماهير المريخ بدون حراسة، واسمع آراءها، واسمعها آراءك.. وثق أنها أكبر من أن تمد أياديها إليك بسوءٍ إذا اقتربت منها واحترمتها.. 
* أصلاً لو أنك كنت تداوم على مقابلتها من فترة لفترة، لتسمع منها وتسمع منك، لما احتجت لحرس يحميك منها..
* فهي كما قلت لك سلفاً، واعية وفاهمة، وكل مشكلتها معك هي أنك بعيد عنها، وتتعامل مع ناديها وكأنه ملكك لا ملكها..!!! 
*لا يُلدغ مؤمن من جحر مرتين..* 
* لا زلت عند رأيي بضرورة التعامل مع وعود التازي بحذر شديد.. وبعد أن تنزل إلى أرض الواقع، ندبج في حقه مقالات الشكر والثناء.. وهذا بالطبع مع تقديرنا الكامل لنواياه المخلصة تجاه فريقنا العظيم..
* كفايه وقفت أنا شخصياً مع سوداكال في بداياته وقفة رجال، وصدّقت كل ما قاله لي عن أفكاره وأحلامه وبرامجه الطموحة للنهوض بنادينا العظيم إلى مصاف الأندية العالمية من حيث البنيات التحتية والمحترفين وموارد الدخل والديون الموروثة.. ولكنه خذلني وشمّت فيّ الكثيرين.. لذا عامل حسابي، حتى لا ألدغ من جحر واحد مرتين..
* بالمناسبة يا سوداكال إذا كنت تعتقد أن حصول المريخ على الدوري المحلي ثلاث مرات متتاليات في عهدك إنجاز تتباهى به، فمن الأفضل أن تلملم أوراقك وتشتت.. لأن البطولات المحلية ليست طموحاتنا ولا أحلامنا.. 
* شبعنا منها حد التخمة.. وما عادت تشغلنا بقدر ما تشغلنا البطولات الأفريقية والعربية ومنصات التتويج الخارجية.. ورصيدك للأسف من هذه الأخيرة، 20 صفراً على الشمال..
*آخر السطور* 
* يومان فقط تبقيا لمباراة منتخبنا الوطني  المصيرية أمام ساوتومي في ساوتومي.. ولا بديل له فيها سوى الفوز ليبقي على آماله في الصعود إلى نهائيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية في الكاميرون.. علماً بأن مباراته الأخيرة في هذه المرحلة، ستكون أمام منتخب جنوب أفريقيا بملعب الهلال يوم 28 مارس الحالي.. وحسب مباراة الذهاب في جوهانسبيرج التي انتهت بفوز صاحب الأرض بهدف وحيد، يمكن التفاؤل بأن نكسبه في مباراة الأياب في أرضنا..
* بالتوفيق صقور الجديان..
* وكفى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء




علم الدين هاشم

قليلا من الحكمة يا اتحاد الجماهير !

استبشرت المريخاب خيرا مع أول ظهور لاتحاد الجماهير ككيان شامل يجمع قطاع كبير من انصار النادي ومحبيه ويتولي امرهم ويعبر عنهم في مواجهة الازمة التي يمر بها النادي وبالفعل كانت للاتحاد الوليد مبادرات وخطوات ايجابية فيما يتعلق بتفعيل ملف العضوية تجسد ذلك في الاستجابة الواسعة لاكتساب العضوية وتجديدها بالتعاون مع الجناح المناوىء للرئيس المعزول سوداكال ! ولكن كما يبدو ان الاتحاد الوليد قد اصيب مؤخرا بذات الامراض التي يعاني منها النادي من خلافات بين اعضائه وصلت لمرحلة الانقسام والانشقاق بين مكوناته ،، فمنذ اللقاء الجامع لهم مع سوداكال تحت مظلة مبادرة الزعيم ود الياس ظهرت هناك بعض الاصوات المحسوبة علي الاتحاد وهي تغرد خارج السرب وتحاول ان تتبني مواقف تخالف الهدف الرئيسي لانشاء الاتحاد وهو العمل بجدية نحو تنظيم العضوية من اجل الاطاحة بسوداكال ومجلسه الفاشل ،، فالذي بستغرب له ان يدعو بعض اعضاء الاتحاد بضرورة سحب المريخ من الدوري الممتاز ومقاطعة جميع انشطة الاتحاد العام بحجة ان رئيس الاتحاد العام هو من يدعم سوداكال في رئاسة النادي ويرفض تعيين لجنة التطبيع ويتخذ موقف عدائي ضد المريخ واستقراره الفني والاداري !!
نتفق مع البعض في اتحاد الجماهير بأن الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد لم يوفق في معالجة الازمة الادارية بنادي المريخ وجانبه التوفيق في بعض المواقف اظهرت انحيازه الكامل لسوداكال ورفض اي دعوة لتعيين لجنة تطبيع كما فعل مع الهلال ! الا ان كل هذا لايبرر للبعض في اتحاد الجماهير الدعوة لمقاطعة الاتحاد العام والانسحاب من الدوري الممتاز لأن شداد لم يأتي بسوداكال رئيسا للمريخ ولم يفرضه علي النادي وجماهيره ومثل هذه الدعوات والتصعيد يجب ان توجه ضد ممن تخلوا عن المريخ ولم يدفعوا باي مرشح لرئاسته في مواجهة سوداكال قبل ثلاث سنوات ،، لهذا نرجو من اتحاد الجماهير وهو محل ثقة الجميع ان يتعامل بالحكمة مع قضية النادي حتي يخرج المريخ لبر الامان








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برقو يرفض الفحص في المستشفى واتحاد ساوتومي يستجيب لتوجيه المراقب




فاجأ اتحاد ساوتومي بعثة المنتخب الوطني الأول بالاصرار على اجراء الفحص الطبي في المستشفى العسكري، ورفض الاتفاق الأول على اجراء الفحص في الفندق، وسارع رئيس البعثة الدكتور حسن برقو بلقاء مراقب المباراة الجابوني ديديه حمزة، ومواطنه المنسق العام للمباراة روبرت مونقولو ، في الفندق الذي يقيمان فيه مساء الاحد 21 مارس بعد وصولهما مباشرةً ، وذلك قبل وصول اتحاد ساوتومي لزيارتهما.


وأطلع برقو المراقب والمنسق في وجود الاستاذ عادل ابراهيم ممثل الوزارة، والمهندس عبدالعزيز نصرالدين عضو لجنة المنتخبات على كل ما وجدته البعثة من استقبال طيب في البداية ، قبل انقلاب الحال ، ومحاولة التأثير الخارجي، خاصةً فيما يلي الاجبار على اجراء الفحص في مستشفى حكومي والانتظار لساعات، وعقب التواصل مع مسئول كوفيد 19 أكد انه بالامكان اجراء الفحص في الفندق، وتقديراً لوجود مختبرين يمكن التنسيق ، ووجه مراقب المباراة باجراء الفحص في الفندق، وهو ما قد كان صباح الاثنين 21 مارس 2021م



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد  يرفض طلب سوداكال  بتاجيل جمعية 27 مارس ويؤكد قيامها فى الزمان والمكان المحددين السبت 27 مارس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رافعا التجميد عن أعضائه:




 المريخ يؤمن على عمومية النظام الأساسي 27 مارس بالإستاد

المركز الإعلامي 
Awad Alebaid 

قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ رفع التجميد عن أعضاء المجلس الذين تم تجميد عضويتهم في وقت سابق، وذلك من أجل المشاركة في أعمال المجلس، وصولا إلى نهاية الدورة الحالية، وحتى انتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد يقود النادي في الفترة المقبلة. 
 واكد المجلس قيام الجمعية العمومية للنادي يوم 27 مارس الجاري بإستاد المريخ، وذلك لتعديل النظام الأساسي، وأمن المجلس_ خلال اجتماعه، الذي عقده عصر اليوم الإثنين 22 مارس، بالمكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم، برئاسة محمد موسى الكندو، وحضور الأعضاء أحمد مختار، وخالد أحمد المصطفى، وعلي أسد، وهيثم الرشيد_ أمن على توفيق أوضاع الذين تحصلوا على العضوية الإلكترونية بعد مراجعتها مع لجنة العضوية؛ حتى يتسنى لهم حضور الجمعية العمومية القادمة، وتم_ خلال الاجتماع_ اعتماد اللجان الخاصة بالجمعية مع نشرها لاحقا، وطمأن المجلس الأعضاء الذين سقطت أسماؤهم من الكشوفات التي نشرت_ طمأنتهم على إلحاقهم بالكشوفات النهائية،  خلال الاجتماع مخاطبة الجهات ذات الصلة بموعد الجمعية العمومية،كماثمن المجلس مجهودات الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ الشيخ أحمد التازي، وإسهماته، وامن الأعضاء على ضرورة التعاون مع الرئيس الفخري، والطاقم الفني المكلف بالمشاريع التي تم طرحها خلال زيارة الرئيس الفخري، والوفد المرافق له لمنشآت نادي المريخ، والتي اجتمع من خلالها مع رئيس لجنة المنشآت علي مصطفى اسد. ودعا المجلس الجماهير المريخية إلى التحلي بالحكمة، واتباع الطرق الديمقراطية في التغيير، مناشدا أعضاء الجمعية العمومية الحرص على حضور الجمعية العمومية_ عمومية النظام الأساسي المزمع قيامها في السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بإستاد المريخ.
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كتب مولانا حيدر التوم ....




الان كنت بالاتحاد السوداني و اخطرناهم رسميا.. بالحضور لجمعية 27 مارس  ورقابتها.


و علمت أن دكتور عامر وجه بعدم استلام اي خطاب للتأجيل صادر من سوداكال.

ووجه سعادة اللواء الدكتور باستلام خطاب مجلس الصادر بتوقيع الكندو لحضور الجمعية كمراقب.

وصدر هذا التوجيه بعد أن رفض الأمين الاستلام.. بحجة أن نائب الرئيس وجهه بعدم استلام اي خطاب من المريخ

فاتصلت باللواء الدكتور عامر.. الذي شرح للأمين العام أن المقصود خطابات التأجيل

و بالفعل تم استلام الخطاب.. الخاص بحضور الجمعية العمومية للرقابة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احمد التش عبر فيسبوك :تحية حب لرجال يضعون المريخ في سويداء القلب لم يتركوني لحظه منذ وطأت اقدامي الدوحه رجال يمثلونا نادينا خير تمثيل... 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يكلف مؤقتاً ناجي حسن مديراً للإستاد



المكتب الإعلامي
كلف مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال الأستاذ ناجي حسن عبداللطيف مديراً مؤقتاً للإستاد، خلفا للأستاذ كمال دحية وذلك يوم الإثنين الموافق 22-3-2021م.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من لايشكر الناس لا يشكر الله..تحية حب وإجلال وتقدير لرجال يضعون المريخ في سويداء القلب..لم يتركوني لحظة منذ ان وطأت أقدامي أرض دوحة العرب..رجال يمثلون نادينا خير تمثيل ولايتأخرون في تلبية النداء وعلى رأسهم الرجل الفاضل مولانا مجذوب..وأيضا الرياضيين في قطر التي أواصل رحلة التأهيل بها..شكرا لكم جميعا



#أحمد_التش










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• إنتر ميلان يعلن شفاء أعضاء الفريق المصابين بفيروس كورونا
• راموس ومورينو وجايا يغيبون عن مران إسبانيا ويتدربون بالصالة
• رسميًا.. الفيفا يوافق على تمثيل ماسينا لاعب واتفورد الإنجليزي للمغرب
• الوكرة يستأنف ضد قرار لجنة الانضباط باستبعاده من كأس قطر
• الكاف يعلن استبعاد تشاد من تصفيات أمم أفريقيا دون إعلان الأسباب
• هالاند مهاجم دورتموند يعتذر عن واقعة القميص ويبرر تصرفه الخاطئ
• استبعاد الحمدان مهاجم المنتخب السعودي بعد اكتشاف إصابته بكورونا
• سكاي سبورتس: مانشستر سيتي يريد التعاقد مع داني إنغز من ساوثهامبتون
• فابريزيو رومانو: نيمار على وشك توقيع عقد جديد مع باريس سان جيرمان
• ديلي ستار: هاري كين ينوي الرحيل عن توتنهام بنهاية الموسم الحالي
• سولسكاير: راشفورد قد يشارك مع المنتخب .. كين: الخروج من الأوروبي محرج للغاية
• سواريز: أياكس أعظم محطاتي.. وعرفت الهيمنة مع برشلونة
• رسميًا.. اليابان تمنع حضور المتطوعين الأجانب للأولمبياد
• ديست: اللعب في برشلونة سهل للغاية .. كومان: عاقبنا سوسيداد
• إيرلينغ هالاند: الوقت غير مناسب للانتقال إلى ريال مدريد أو برشلونة
• مدرب سوسييداد: برشلونة المرشح الأقوى للظفر بالليجا
• بوكيتينو: استبدلت مبابي في الشوط الثاني كإجراء احترازي
• إبراهيموفيتش: سنقاتل على الكالتشيو.. وشبابي يزيد مع مرور الوقت
• أليجري: رفضت تدريب ريال مدريد.. والبرمجة سر كريستيانو




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**مصير عمومية المريخ أمام رئيس الاتحاد ونوابه اليوم وعصا الفيفا تلوح في الأفق*




علمت بدون عنوان الإلكترونية من مصادرها الخاصة توجيه الفيفا للإتحاد العام السوداني بتنفيذ خارطة الطريق التي وضعتها لحل مشكلة المريخ في أو قبل 31 مارس الجاري وعدم تأجيل ذلك إلا لظرف قاهر توافق عليه.

وبناء عليه سيعقد ظهر اليوم اجتماع هام لرئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد ونوابه لإتخاذ قرار حاسم بشأن الجمعية العمومية للمريخ لتعديل النظام الأساسي وانتخاب اللجان العدلية المحدد لها يوم 27 مارس الجاري بعد أن وصل الإتحاد خطابين اولهما من مجموعة الكندو بقيام الجمعية وثانيهما من مجموعة سوداكال بتأجيلها.

ومن المرجح أن يكون قرار الاجتماع قيام الجمعية في موعدها المحدد أو تأجيلها ليوم او يومين لا يتجاوزا تاريخ الفيفا المحدد وهو 31 مارس وذلك لاتاحة الفرصة للجنة المراقبة بضم كشوفات عضوية الطرفين في كشف واحد بعد التدقيق عليهما وهي المعضلة الوحيدة التي سيتم حلها اليوم.




*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
التحية لجميع الأعضاء 
و تحية خاصة للأخ كسلاوي 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
التحية لجميع الأعضاء 
و تحية خاصة للأخ كسلاوي 





الحبيب علي الجنيد
تحياتي يازعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجموعة تقتحم استاد المريخ وتحظر دخول الرباعي



علم #سبورتاق، بأن مجموعة من الحرس الشخصي “البودي غارد” قامت صباح  اليوم بالوصول الى إستاد ونادي المريخ وأخطرت مدير الإستاد عبر خطابات  رسمية بتعيينها من قبل رئيس النادي “آدم سوداكال” كقوة تأمين للمنشأتين.
وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن المجموعة تلقت اوامر بمنع دخول رباعي مجلس  الادارة “علي اسد، محمد الكندو، هيثم الرشيد، و خالد احمد المصطفى”.
و افادت مصادر #سبورتاق، بأن مدير الاستاد، توجه لقسم الشرطة لفتح بلاغ  في مواجهة المجموعة، الا أن الشرطة طالبت ادارة النادي بحل المشكلة دون  تدخلها.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“شداد” : إدارة “سوداكال” هي الجهة المعترف بها



رد الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم على خطاب سابق أرسله له مجلس إدارة  المريخ جناح “علي أسد والكندو” والذي يتعلق بالعضوية والجمعية العمومية  المزمع قيامها السبت المقبل.
وأكَّد رئيس الإتحاد العام “كمال شداد” في خطابه المرسل رداً للمجموعة  والذي أطلع عليه “#سبورتاق”، على أن مجلس “آدم سوداكال” هي الجهة المعترف  بها لدى الاتحاد الدولي “فيفا” وهو المعني بمخاطبة الاتحاد السوداني.
وأشار الخطاب إلى أن الاتحاد السوداني لا سلطة له على عضوية الأندية.
وأختَتَم “شداد” رده بتمني ترجيح صوت الحكمة، والالتزام بالجمعية العمومية التي أعلن عنها “آدم سوداكال” لإجازة النظام الأساسي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						خطوة جادة من المريخ تجاه عماد الصيني 

  عماد الصيني ـ لاعب المريخ




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
اللاعب أكمل برنامج التأهيل، وشارك في تدريب الفريق صباحًا.
أفادت تقارير موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ أنّ لاعب المريخ عماد الصيني بات قريبًا من تجديد التعاقد مع ناديه والاستمرار لفترة جديدة.



وقالت  المصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ اجتماعًا مرتقب بين آدم عبد الله سوداكال  واللاعب عماد الصيني بهدف بحث تجديد التعاقد بعد إعلان الرئيس الفخري  تكفّله بإعادة قيد اللاعبين.
والأثنين، مدّد مهاجم المريخ بكري عبد القادر الشهير بـ”المدينة” عقده مع المريخ لثلاث سنواتٍ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مجلس المريخ يطالب جماهيره بالتعاون لتأمين وحماية مرافق النادي 

  رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يقول مجلس المريخ في تعميمه، إنّ الشركة التي استقدمها الرئيس الشرفي بدأت بعمل الدراسات تمهيدًا للتنفيذ.
طالب نادي المريخ السوداني جماهيره بالتعاون مع الموظفين الجدد بشأن تأمين وحماية مرافق النادي.



وقال  المجلس في تعميم، الثلاثاء، إنّ النادي قام بتعيين موظفين لتأمين وحماية  مرافق النادي، مطالبًا الجماهير بالتعاون من أجل تمكينهم من أداء مهامهم  التي تمّ تكليفهم بها من حماية وحراسة لمنشآت النادي.
وأضاف” نأمل من الجماهير هذه الخطوة حتى يكتمل العمل المنشود في تطوير  ملعب النادي وتجهيزه بأفضل صورة لاستقبال استحقاقات الفريق في جميع  المنافسات”.
وسابقًا، أعلن المريخ عن إجراء جمعية عمومية، السبت، المقبل لإجازة النظام الأساسي والتمهيد لعقد انتخاباتٍ



ويسود الغموض الإداري نادي المريخ في الوقت الراهن، وسط مطالباتٍ جماهيرية تنادي برحيل مجلس آدم عبد الله سوداكال.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقبات محتملة تفاجئ مدربي الهلال والمريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




ريكاردو فورموسينو 
لم  يكتمل شهر واحد على استلام مدربي الهلال والمريخ، البرتغالي ريكاردو  فورموسينيو، والإنجليزي لي كلارك، مهمتهما في السودان، بينما تنتظرهما  تحديات صعبة ومفاجآت لم يعتادا عليها.

ولم يشرف على الهلال والمريخ مدربين بهذا المستوى طوال تاريخ الكرة السودانية.

ويتمثل  علو القيمة الفنية لفورموسينيو وكلارك كونهما عملا بالدوري الإنجليزي  الممتاز، المصنف رقم واحد، وسط أجواء احترافية مثالية، مع أندية كبرى.

لكن  المقارنة بين البنية التحتية وبيئة العمل في الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز  بالدوري السوداني، تكاد تكون معدومة، وهو ما يمثل التحدي الأكبر في مواجهة  خطط مدربي الهلال والمريخ.

ووقف الحظ قليلا إلى جانب المدربين،  كونهما وصلا السودان، بعد قرار خوض الدوري السوداني في العاصمة الخرطوم  بسبب تداعيات فيروس كورونا المستجد، مما يمنحهما أريحية في قيادة الفريقين  دون مواجهة مشكلة السفر بين الولايات في الموسم الجاري.

وفي  حال تغير الأحوال في الموسم الجديد، وعودة منافسات الدوري لطبيعتها سيكون  التنقل بين الولايات في ظل المسافات الشاسعة بينها من الأمور المرهقة التي  تصل إلى حد العقبات للمدربين.

ولا توجد وسيلة متاحة للسفر الداخلي  في السودان سوى الحافلات السياحية، إذ يستغرق السفر بين أي مدينة والعاصمة  الخرطوم بين 4-6 ساعات.

التحدي الآخر الذي يواجه عمل مدربي الهلال  والمريخ بالسودان، انقطاع التيار الكهربائي لمدة 10 ساعات يوميا على الأقل  الأمر الذي يعيق الكثير من العمل النظري يوميا لهما.

وقد تجنب  الهلال هذه المعضلة بتدخل من رئيسه الشرفي، السعودي، المستشار تركي آل  الشيخ الذي تكفل بإقامة كامل الطاقم البرتغالي المكون من 6 أفراد في أفضل  فنادق الخرطوم.

أما العقبة الأكبر التي واجهت فورموسينيو ولي كلارك،  من أول يوم هي ندرة ملاعب التدريب، فالهلال والمريخ، ليس لديهما ملاعب  بديله لإجراء الحصص التدريبية سوى الاستادين الرئيسيين.

ولم يعتد  المدربان على مثل هذه الأمور، الأمر الذي قد يربك برنامج تدريباتهما  اليومية، وهو أيضا أمر يحتاج إلى علاج جذري من إدارتي الناديين اللذين  بحاجة لتوفير 3 ملاعب رديفة على الأقل لتكون تحت تصرف المدربين.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان مهم من مجلس المريخ





يود مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال التوضيح لجماهير المريخ ان النادي قام بتعيين موظفين لتأمين وحماية مرافق النادي، ونود ان ننوه إلى ان رئيس النادي إستقدم شركة للصيانة بدأت في العمل كما أن الشركة التي إستقدمها رئيس النادي الفخري معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي، قد بدأت بعمل الدراسات تمهيدا للتنفيذ، وعليه يطلب مجلس الإدارة من جمهور المريخ التعاون مع هؤلاء الموظفين حتى يتمكنوا من أداء المهام التي تم تكليفهم بها من حماية وحراسة لمنشاءات النادي وذلك لكي يكتمل العمل المنشود في تطوير ملعب النادي وتجهيزه بأفضل صورة لإستقبال إستحقاقات الفريق في جميع المنافسات.


والله ولي التوفيق
آدم عبدالله آدم
رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يؤكد ان سوداكال هو الجهة المعترف بها لدي الإتحاد الدولي




أكد رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الدكتور كمال شداد ان الجهة المعترف بها لدي الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم هي مجلس المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال، وذلك في معرض رده على الأعضاء المجمدة عضويتهم في مجلس الإدارة بعد ان خاطبوه  بتاريخ 18-2-2021م مرفقين إعلان لقطاع العضوية وأضاف لهم في خطابه ان لا رقابة من الإتحاد على عضوية النادي و أوضح في خطابه لهم متمنياً ان يسود العقل وتسود الحكمة كي يصل النادي للجمعية العمومية المعلنة من قبل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال المتعلقة بإجازة النظام الأساسي، و الجدير بالذكر ان مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال قد قام بتأجيل موعد جمعية السابع والعشرين من مارس لتحدد في وقت لاحق وقد خاطب رئيس النادي الإتحاد الدولي "FIFA" والإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  وجميع الجهات ذات الصلة من شرطة ووزارة الصحة بتأجيل موعد جمعية السابع والعشرين من شهر مارس مبيناً في مخاطباته ان مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ غير معني بقيام اي نشاط أو تجمع في هذا اليوم.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يكلف مؤقتاً ناجي حسن مديراً للإستاد

المكتب الإعلامي

كلف مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال الأستاذ ناجي حسن عبداللطيف مديراً مؤقتاً للإستاد، خلفا للأستاذ كمال دحية وذلك يوم الأحد الموافق21-3-2021م.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطاع المراحل السنيه بنادي المريخ.


‏ظ¢ظ ‏ د  · 


#متابعات


اختيار ثنائي شباب المريخ لكليه فريق الشباب مواليد 2000/2001/2002

مدرب المنتخبات السنية يدعو عدد من اللاعبين لمعسكر يمتد لـظ،ظ  أيام


الخرطوم23-3-2021م(سونا)-قدم منير لهباب مدرب المنتخبات السنية (الأولمبي،الشباب،الناشئين) الدعوة لـ(32) لاعباً من ذوي الموهبة مواليد (2001،2000 ،  2002)م لمعسكر يمتد لمدة 10 أيام في الخرطوم.


وضمت القائمة كلا من نصر الدين محمد (الهلال كادوقلي)، محمد عبدالله (الخرطوم الوطني)، إبراهيم يوسف  (الشرطة القضارف)، مصطفى عيسى (توتيل كسلا)، عمار محمد كنو، شيخ الدين تاج الدين (الوادي نيالا)، موسى الطيب(حي العرب)، توفيق برعي(الموردة)، عمر راشد (الأهلي الخرطوم).

بالاضافة الى عبدالله حسن (المريخ كوستي)، خالد عبد الله(أهلي مروي)، أحمد عبد المنعم، مازن محمدين ( المريخ الخرطوم)، طارق لوكا (الوادي نيالا)، أحمد سليمان(المريخ الجنينة)، مصطفى ناجي(الموردة)، عمار فرح (الدمازين)، آدم محمد إبراهيم( الزومة)


و عثمان مختار (الأهلي الخرطوم)، خليل محمد خليل (المريخ نيالا)، إبراهيم النيل (المشعل الحصاحيصا)، مبارك عبدالله (الوادي نيالا)، أحمد محمد حسن(المريخ الجنينة)، عبدالكريم عبدالرحمن، محمد عباس (المريخ الخرطوم)، وسام هيثم(المريخ الفاشر)، أباذر ميسي (الهلال الخرطوم).

بالاضافة الى زاهر توتو(الشرطة القضارف)، ناجي جمعة(المريخ الخرطوم)، ميسرة عبدالعزيز(حي العرب)، مازن بشير (شباب ناصر)، أمجد عبدالستار(الأهلي الخرطوم).


وسيؤدي اللاعبون أول مران بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم (2) في السابعة والنصف من صباح الأربعاء 24 مارس 2021م.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* غادر قائد الهلال السابق، محمد احمد بشة، إلى العاصمة الزامبية لوساكا فجر اليوم للالتحاق بالطاقم الفني للمنتخب الزامبي الذي يقوده المدرب الصربي ميشو، وسيعمل بشه في وظيفة محلل آداء ..








*

----------

